# knockdown ceiling and orange peel walls



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I would do the walls first because the orange peel is sprayed it's harder to control. This way any that gets on the ceiling can be scrapped off wile it's still wet. Then using a paint roller with thinned mud you can roll the mud on the ceiling then stomp it being careful not to get any on the walls.


----------



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm the opposite. If I can do the lid first, I will. Let it dry, mask the perimeter(or use a shield), and spray away on the walls. Depending on what you're spraying with, it's reasonably easy to control where the material ends up laying.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I always do the lid first.If it is something you are worried about being easy to clean why do any texture at all?Make them flat with a semi gloss paint.


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

Vegas Sparky said:


> I'm the opposite. *If I can do the lid first*, I will. Let it dry, mask the perimeter(or use a shield), and spray away on the walls. Depending on what you're spraying with, it's reasonably easy to control where the material ends up laying.





mako1 said:


> *I always do the lid first*.If it is something you are worried about being easy to clean why do any texture at all?Make them flat with a semi gloss paint.


I'm with you guys. Always work from the top town, just like painting.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I would normally also work from the top down if they were using the same products. But since one is sprayed (the walls) and the other is rolled (ceiling) It is going to harder to do the other way. 

You get the ceiling all done then to spray the walls without getting splatter on the ceiling is going to be hard to do for someone without much experience. Yes you can use a shield but that gets tricky when you get to the corners. And to spray knockdown is messy and hard to control.

And if you get any overspray from the knockdown on the ceiling brush texture your not going to be able to remove it without damaging that texture.


----------

